# WTR - World Titanium Resources



## Caliente (14 May 2007)

I find it intriguing that no one has posted yet on BOM; what will possibly be the most explosive stock (pardon the pun) on the ASX come tommorow morning.

http://www.buffalogold.ca/i/pdf/BUF_1Q07.pdf

Announcement for 14/05/07 (was released over the weekend - how silly!)

Unfortunately couldnt get in on this one - but should be a feeding frenzy tommorow.


----------



## Mousie (14 May 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*

Hey Caliente,

That's a research report for BUF on TSX; what's this gotta do with BOM even though the latter's in a trading halt??


----------



## Caliente (14 May 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*

hey - just pulled that link off hotcopper. I believe this relates to the assets BOM is acquiring.

dont know too much about this one - just that its going to go off.


----------



## Ruprect (14 May 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*

So perhaps the recent appointment of the new Managing Director of BOM, Richard Valenta, who was most recently involved in Canada has something to do with it? Buffalo are a Canadian company exploring for Uranium in Oz.

The fact that BOM shot up 16 cents in 100 mins of trading on Thursday certainly points to something interesting.


----------



## Pommiegranite (14 May 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*



Caliente said:


> I find it intriguing that no one has posted yet on BOM; what will possibly be the most explosive stock (pardon the pun) on the ASX come tommorow morning.
> 
> http://www.buffalogold.ca/i/pdf/BUF_1Q07.pdf
> 
> ...




I did : https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=157035&postcount=1741

but shhhh...I'm not onboard...yet. 

Was thinking of jumping on board at open and profit take later in the day. Depends what BOM opens at. I won't pay more than 80. Closed last week at 60.


----------



## $20shoes (14 May 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*

I was thinking of opening a BOM thread last week - 

I posted this in the "Is there a God thread" on 9th May - "When you realise yourself, you can't help but walk around saying "God's da Bomb, MAN" (from the lost Gospel of $20Shoes) (Oh yeah, speaking of Bombs, you should do your own research on a newly listed - BOM. Has promise)"

I hope some people picked up some then. Should be a big day today. Unless it goes completely over the top, I'm thinking I'll hold for some good growth potential.


----------



## Caliente (14 May 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*

not as intense an opening as I expected, but good for the prospective buyer. I picked up a small parcel just then on the following reasons

1. good Uranium tenements in non WA locations
2. Valenta (lol), but hey, the man is a genius and has built billion dollar companies in the past.
3. small MC.

Could just as easily be eating my words - but I think its worth a hold till xmas.


----------



## arminius (14 May 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*

i was looking at buffalo a few months back. they have their hands full with a lovely gold dig in png. it will make their company and dont need any distractions. methinks bondi bought itself a bargain.


----------



## $20shoes (14 May 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*



arminius said:


> i was looking at buffalo a few months back. they have their hands full with a lovely gold dig in png. it will make their company and dont need any distractions. methinks bondi bought itself a bargain.




Yep, although they have some prospective dirt (for now), you have to remember that Dr Valenta is at the helm. There is a good story unfolding here and the market will take a good look at BOM in the coming months. They have enough going on now to keep the market interested.

Sell off today suggests we may see the 60s being tested for a while.


----------



## $20shoes (14 May 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*



$20shoes said:


> Yep, although they have some prospective dirt (for now), you have to remember that Dr Valenta is at the helm. There is a good story unfolding here and the market will take a good look at BOM in the coming months. They have enough going on now to keep the market interested.
> 
> Sell off today suggests we may see the 60s being tested for a while.




Oh yeah, forgot to add - this thing was ramped big time on another forum last night. It's likely a lot of weak hands got locked in today. So, it figures we may need to shake the tree a little before we can take off. 

Chart wise, it would be good to see some accumulation in the 60s and then some further growth as the story unfolds.


----------



## helpmeunderstand (11 July 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*



$20shoes said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to add - this thing was ramped big time on another forum last night. It's likely a lot of weak hands got locked in today. So, it figures we may need to shake the tree a little before we can take off.
> 
> Chart wise, it would be good to see some accumulation in the 60s and then some further growth as the story unfolds.




So what is happening with that once promising share? Anyone have any info on it? There is no ann since the 22nd and SP is really going down!


----------



## $20shoes (12 July 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*

It is certainly drifting atm...no wind in her sails either way really...the only thing I can think is that with BOM looking to become a U only play (other projects will move to Chesser), there might be more action in th SP late Q3 and Q4. Still, I would have expected some accumulation at these prices...

I'm starting to see this with more and more U plays now - investors are becoming more discerning and saying "eh, another company with a bit of land...prove to me that you've got something viable"...


----------



## moneymajix (16 August 2007)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*

For interest BOM is up over 17% to 40c.

Can't see that there has been an ann.

That is a substantial amount on a day like today when virtually everything is seriously red.


----------



## Bushman (3 July 2008)

*Re: BOM - Bondi Mining*

Latest to jump on the phosphate Bandwagon - looking for phosphate in NT in system that houses MAK, POZ, Legend and IPL phopshate deposit. 

Add it on the watchlist if you are a poo afficiado...


----------



## springhill (5 August 2012)

MC - $46m
SP - 20c
Shares - 231m
Options - Nil
Cash - $9.8m

*TOLIARA SANDS PROJECT*Mining and Exploration Licences (Exploitation Permit)
In late April, WTR received a Mining Licence for Phase 1 of its flagship Ranobe mine and a second Mining Licence for the area immediately south of the initial mining area. In addition WTR received the renewal of the remainder of the Ranobe Exploration Licence.
The Ranobe Phase 1 Mining Licence (Permis D’Exploitation 37242), contains the “Starter Pit” resource which is estimated to contain 145Mt at an average grade of 8.1% Total Heavy Mineral (THM).
Phase 1 is currently planned to produce some 400,000 tonnes of ilmenite and 43,000 tonnes of rutile/zircon concentrate per annum, over the initial twenty-year mine life. Engineering, construction, commissioning will be carried out prior to first production in 2014. Phase 1 represents only 20% of the JORC Resource at Ranobe, which is estimated at 707 Mt, 6.5% average grade THM.
The second Mining Licence (Permis D’Exploitation 39130) contains an additional 140Mt at average grade of 7.1% THM. The Exploration Licence (Permis De Recherche 3315) contains the remainder of the 707 Mt JORC Resource at Ranobe.
These resources form part of the 100% owned Toliara Sands Project, which is situated near the coast in southwest Madagascar.
Each of the Mining Licences has a term of forty years and is renewable. The Exploration Licence has been renewed for three years.

Definitive Engineering Study
Engineering work for the mine, processing equipment and infrastructure to finalise the design and update the capital and operating cost estimates continued during the quarter.
TZ Minerals International (TZMI) is managing this study, with Engineering & Project Management Services engaged as the lead engineering contractor. This work entails the finalisation of processing and infrastructure design and updates the capital and operating cost estimates. The engineering work is also identifying long lead time items, developing the optimum mine plan, and preparing the tender for project engineering, procurement, construction and management (EPCM).
The process designs for the concentrator and mineral separation plant have been finalised and requests for quotations submitted to equipment suppliers. This will ensure that current costs are used in the updated capital cost estimate. The experience of local and international engineering firms, operating in Madagascar, has been incorporated to ensure that the costs used in the project economic model truly reflect the reality of actual in-country costs.
The slurry pipeline specialist engineering study was completed in early June. Port specialists, mining and haul road contractors have advised on the proposed design and have provided updated cost estimates for these activities.
The resource model data has been reviewed and validated, and an updated resource model and JORC resource estimate is being prepared. This resource model will be used to develop an initial optimised mine plan, and, once economic and technical feasibility is confirmed, a maiden reserve statement will be prepared.
The definitive engineering study is also determining the preferred mining method i.e. (front-end-loader and hopper or bulldozer and trap), refining the number and the locations of the primary concentrators, the location of the Mineral Separation Plant (MSP) and investigating opportunities to improve export logistics. The primary purpose of this value engineering exercise is to ensure that opportunities are captured to improve the design, to deliver an efficient and cost-effective Project.

Export logistics
WTR is currently investigating the potential of an alternate export path that involves locating the MSP at the mine site and trucking the final products, via a causeway over the river, to a stand-alone jetty located north of the city of Toliara. This would allow direct loading of ocean-going vessels in reef-sheltered waters. This alternate export path offers some attractive advantages compared to the existing option, including:
• A simpler overall operation, as it entails one less operating location, there will be no necessity to return the tailings to site, there will be only one road haul versus the current ‘road and pipeline combination’ and there will no necessity for a barge transfer;
• More expandable – ‘haul-road and jetty’ can accommodate any expansion case that is currently envisaged; and
• Less community interaction – as the proposed jetty is much further removed from the city of Toliara.
Studies are underway to confirm that this option can be developed for a similar capital cost and to identify what civil engineering work would be required for the jetty. The jetty option will require some additional geotechnical and marine studies to finalise the design. If this option is selected the additional work required will be completed by the end of March 2013.
The existing option of a ‘haul-road, slurry pipeline and MSP located at the existing port’ remains viable and will be pursued, if the ‘stand-alone jetty’ alternative is not viable or not cost effective.
Over the coming months the various elements of the Definitive Engineering Study will be finalised and announced to the market.

Drilling and pitting at Ranobe
A small, five tonne, sample of ore was collected from the initial mining area at Ranobe and is currently being shipped to Perth. This sample will be used in equipment selection trials and to prepare product samples, prior to the main pitting program later in 2012.
The drilling rig and a pilot plant for the pitting program are being mobilised to Ranobe and should be onsite during the third quarter 2012. The drilling and pitting locations at Ranobe will be finalised, once the mine plan being developed for the Definitive Engineering Study has been completed.
Onsite preparations continued, with the refurbishment of the camp at Ranobe being completed. Additional supplies required to support the drilling and pitting program were sourced. Applications for the environmental permit for the program and the temporary import permits for the pilot plant and drilling rig were also submitted and have been received.
The drilling program will focus on in-fill drilling. The pitting program will be used primarily for a confirmatory trial of the mining method selected in the engineering study. A bulk sample will also be collected and processed to confirm the selected flow-sheet and to provide additional product samples for customer testing.


Morombe Exploration
An exploration program, using the same drilling rig as at Ranobe, is also planned for Morombe later in 2012. Exploration work to-date indicates that the “Big Dune” area at Morombe contains higher TiO2 ilmenite, as well as higher zircon grades, than at Ranobe.
The 2012 drilling program at Morombe will follow-up on earlier reconnaissance hand auger-sampling results. The aim is to clarify the stratigraphy of the area, collect samples of heavy minerals (HM) for further analysis and determine the potential for economic mineralisation.
The area has abundant water. While further work is required, early indications are that Morombe may be suited to a large-scale dredging operation operation


----------



## System (1 February 2017)

On January 31st, 2017, World Titanium Resources Limited (WTR) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, and outlined within the Company's announcement dated 21 November 2016.


----------

